# hillstream loach



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I bought a hillstream loach from AzGardens. You can see the heart beating! It's so cool!

I hope it likes algae. I have a little bit.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CherylR said:


> I bought a hillstream loach from AzGardens. You can see the heart beating! It's so cool!
> 
> I hope it likes algae. I have a little bit.


Should have told me... I could have hooked you up with one. They need good water flow and lots of oxygane. They like algae a lot. It is one of their main source of foods.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, miliac. I was going to hit you up for some shrimp later! My loach seems happy so far. It likes the back glass where the powerhead flow is strongest.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a couple that were sold under the name "Borneo Suckers". They eat algae off the glass in my tank about 95% of the time.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CherylR said:


> Thanks, miliac. I was going to hit you up for some shrimp later! My loach seems happy so far. It likes the back glass where the powerhead flow is strongest.


cool...


----------

